# Mach5audio MAW10



## durwood (Mar 7, 2007)

*Manufacturer :* Mach5Audio
*Model: *MAW10
*Specs:* (taken from the mach5audio website) 



> Power Handling: 250 watts RMS
> Sensitivity: 86db (2.83 volts)
> Impedance: 4 + 4 Ohm
> Fs = 26.5Hz
> ...



*Price:* ~$45+shipping from Canada $30

*Rating:* 8/10

*Manufacturer website:* www.mach5audio.com

*Purchased at/from:* DIYMA forum member

*Pros: *
-Build quality is great. Cast frame, rubber surround, good sized magnet (oooh chrome plated)
-Price is point makes this a fantastic value.
-Seems fairly efficient and can do pretty good with 150W
-Good low end extension
-No boominess, pretty smooth and blends well with a front stage

*Cons:* 
-No complaints really. Definition could be better.



*Sealed (yellow) vs Vented response (green) as according to the specs.*









*MAW10 (yellow) vs JL 10W6V2 (orange) *










*Testing:*

Ran this in a 0.7 sealed enclosure with approx 150W. 
Music: Mostly Rock/alternative, some electronic
Crossover: 50Hz @ 24db and 40Hz @ 12db. Not a huge difference.

*Notes:* 

I would have to say I wasn’t blown away by this sub but I was impressed. At this price it would be hard to find something comparable. It was a pretty smooth sounding sub and decently musical, however it did not have very good definition, not very strong, but at least it wasn't boomy. This is probably what allowed it to blend nicely with my front stage. The low end extension was good and did it fairly effortlessly. 

I was comparing it with my JL 10W6v2 which had about 400W compared to the 150/200W that I was running for the MAW10. With about 150W/200W it was definitely reaching its limits. There was some soft clipping that was audible. As you can see from the second graph, the JL will play about 4db louder at 30Hz and about 5db louder at 50Hz . I was impressed at how well it did play with the amount of power in a sealed box. If you are looking for a inexpensive sub with tremendous value and above average to good sound, this is definitely a sub to consider.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

I assume the green plot is the vented response?


Ain't something right about that!


----------



## durwood (Mar 7, 2007)

Yes, the green plot is vented. That was with their recommended enclosure. I didn't think it looked right either. I am not sure I would use it in a vented box unless you want it to be boomy. I only tested it in a 0.7 sealed, because that is what I had laying around as an extra box. The custom box in my car is also 0.7, and I am looking for other options that might work in that ammount of airspace.


----------



## MiniVanMan (Jun 28, 2005)

I have one sitting in my garage waiting for me to build a ported enclosure for my wife vehicle. She needs stroller space and the 2 Atlas' she has now aren't very accomodating.


----------



## kappa546 (Apr 11, 2005)

chad said:


> I assume the green plot is the vented response?
> 
> 
> Ain't something right about that!


well... it might work out perfect for in car response bc low tuned ported boxes have a peak this is usually around ~45hz. maybe they took that into account in the design.


----------



## aneonrider (Apr 28, 2007)

I am running 3, in a common chamber 1.5ft^3 sealed enclosure, and using an US Amps XT2000d.

I really enjoy these little guys, especially for a grand total of ~$125 to my door.


----------



## mvw2 (Oct 2, 2005)

I'm curious, why are you crossing them so low?

And you're running them sealed now?

I plotted it in Bass Box and got a tiny, tiny sealed size, 0.3 cu.ft. Even ported was suggested as 0.3 cu.ft., lol.

Sealed, F3 is at 100Hz.
Ported, F3 is at 50Hz.

Below these values, output is dropping off a good bit.

BassBox suggests these be in a ported enclosure. The "Extended Bass" suggestion is a 0.6 cu.ft. box tuned to 29Hz. That will bring output down to around 30Hz before steeply rolling off. F3 is still 50Hz, but you can get down to 30Hz with only a -6dB drop till it plummets lower than that.


----------



## durwood (Mar 7, 2007)

If I venture past 50 or even 45 hz, I can start to localize the sub. I'm running a 3-way front stage and I am asking my midbass's to play only between 60-180. 0.3 is way too small ported. They recommend 1.0. I might experiment with my extra test box to see what a .7 ported sounds. I was going to take the sub out and hook my 10W6V2 back up but it's really not a bad sub. I kind of miss having 400W of sub power though. I have tried modeling a bunch of subs but the JL does a pretty good job of having a better extended response then most other subs sealed or in a ported design.


----------



## MiniVanMan (Jun 28, 2005)

Doesn't it suck when something is just good, like your W6, and while you want to try and find something to replace it with, you just find yourself going back to the same ole?


----------



## mvw2 (Oct 2, 2005)

Well, the thing I worry about is that you're using this relatively small 10" woofer to pound out sub 50Hz tones. Xmax is 10mm, nothing special these days. You're limited both is size and excursion in how much output you can get at any particular frequency. Besides that, you have a loss of sensitivity through the range you're running. At least the drop off isn't tremendous, so it may come out pretty good given enough cabin gain.

I don't know. When I think sub 50Hz, especially a 3-way running a sub dedicated below 50Hz, I think 15" subs, lol, something that is much better suited for that range.


----------



## durwood (Mar 7, 2007)

MiniVanMan said:


> Doesn't it suck when something is just good, like your W6, and while you want to try and find something to replace it with, you just find yourself going back to the same ole?


Yes! I can't tell you how many subs I tried before the 10W6V2 but then again, before I used the JL I was running ported boxes to get the low extension. The JL in a sealed is equivalent to most other subs in a ported from my experience. Then if you put the JL in a ported you have some really good extension. The FS though is kind of high on the JL to be used in a vented app if you want that low low end.



mvw2 said:


> Well, the thing I worry about is that you're using this relatively small 10" woofer to pound out sub 50Hz tones. Xmax is 10mm, nothing special these days. You're limited both is size and excursion in how much output you can get at any particular frequency. Besides that, you have a loss of sensitivity through the range you're running. At least the drop off isn't tremendous, so it may come out pretty good given enough cabin gain.
> 
> I don't know. When I think sub 50Hz, especially a 3-way running a sub dedicated below 50Hz, I think 15" subs, lol, something that is much better suited for that range.


Yes larger is better for deeper extension, I have never gone the 15 route and don't plan too. I like my trunk space. I have pretty good cabin gain. Minivanman has heard my car with the JL. How was the low end extension to you?

When toolfan91 used this sub he had it in a 1.2cuft tuned @ 26hz. I looked at the graph of that and it should dig down more than the JL according to WINISD, but it has this sort of peakiness to it.


----------



## MiniVanMan (Jun 28, 2005)

I was really impressed with the JL in the Mazda. Like I said to you, I don't have the luxury of cabin gain. My buddy with 2 Avalanche 18's has cabin gain, but that's what it takes in these minivans. They are just too cavernous. So, I was jealous to say the least.

I've also always liked the JL W6.

Bottom end didn't seem to be a problem for you at all. We really didn't listen to anything requiring 20-25 hz though. Everything else had some really nice presence.


----------



## durwood (Mar 7, 2007)

MiniVanMan said:


> Bottom end didn't seem to be a problem for you at all. We really didn't listen to anything requiring 20-25 hz though.


True. I wish I had something with me at the time to demo that part for you.


----------



## mrogowski (Jul 7, 2006)

I haven't been here in awhile, how is everyone doing?

Very nice review, thanks for posting it. That's what I like, honesty, even if it hurts a little..  

Best,
Mark


----------



## durwood (Mar 7, 2007)

Hi Mark,

I take it you are Mach5 audio?  I met up with B&K or M5 as he goes by and he was telling me a little bit about your products as well. I still find it unbelieveable you can make a product this inexpensive at this quality. Cheers! 

If I was first starting out this sub would be a great place to start. It doesn't need much power, it's pretty smooth, and it's easy to tell when you exceed the limits.

What did you design this sub to work the best in, sealed or ported?


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

I am going to pick up 4 of the SVC 10"s for a fun enclosure for a S10...would 250 watts make them sing in a ported mono enclosure?


----------



## mrogowski (Jul 7, 2006)

Yeah, she sure isn't a JL killer, Hahaha.  

The MAW line was meant for home use (reflex) but it appears that car audio folks like them. The intent was to come up with a decent unit to deliver in a small box for music/ht. As always, YMMV. I'm more of a sq guy so I personally lean towards sealed designs in vehicles.

Best,
Mark


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

....yeah but ported has so much more out put!


----------



## durwood (Mar 7, 2007)

there is just that slight hump you have to tune down in a ported design as shown by the modeling graphs. Toolfan91ran in it a ported enclosure and he seemed to like it.


----------



## mrogowski (Jul 7, 2006)

Yeah, its difficult to judge though, since in car response may show differently. Some installs may exaggerate it, others may not. Did you notice a heaviness in that region when you were performing your listening tests?

Best,
Mark


----------



## durwood (Mar 7, 2007)

No as far as I could tell it was pretty smooth, no humps, but that was what I expected out of a sealed enclosure.


----------



## mrogowski (Jul 7, 2006)

Well, that's pretty good then. You achieved sealed-like sound quality in a bass reflex config.


----------



## durwood (Mar 7, 2007)

Oh I think you misunderstood me, I never tried this in a bass-relfex enclosure, only sealed. You would have to check with Toolfan91 to see how he thought the response was when he tested it, although it would be vehicle specific.


----------



## mrogowski (Jul 7, 2006)

Ah, gotcha. Ok, so you achieved sealed-like sound quality in a sealed config...


----------



## durwood (Mar 7, 2007)

I have acheived sealed like quality with a bas-reflex before, but it was a pair of inifinty Beta 10's. Everyone swore it was sealed and were surprised it wasn;t when I showed them. Downside though was that it didn't quite have much in the low, low end with the infinities.


----------



## MiniVanMan (Jun 28, 2005)

This is going to make me get off my ass and build that ported enclosure for my wife's vehicle. 

I would have to say that regardless of any little issues you may have with cabin gain, or overall in-vehicle response, this woofer will still be one hell of a deal.

My wife drives an SUV (Santa Fe). So cabin gain is kept to a minimum. Especially for a 10". So, I should be able to get some pretty subjective listening done.


----------



## durwood (Mar 7, 2007)

MiniVanMan said:


> I would have to say that regardless of any little issues you may have with cabin gain, or overall in-vehicle response, this woofer will still be one hell of a deal.


Definitely. I was going to sell this off after I tested it, but I am having a hard time parting with it. Curiousity sucked me in, and now satisfaction is making me hold on.


----------



## Aaron Clinton (Oct 17, 2006)

*Nice review*


----------

